# BikeYoke Epic 18/19



## MATaFIX (27. November 2018)

Hey @Sackmann kannst du schon etwas zu einem möglichen Bikeyoke für das 18/19 Specialized Epic sagen? Das klingt ja sehr interessant...

Mit einem Metric Dämpfer und 55mm Hub würde ja sogar etwas mehr Federweg herausschauen...

Aus MTBR.COM
_BikeYoke Germany confirmed that there will be yoke available for the 2018+ Epics soon. This will allow replacement of the rear Brain 2.0 with a conventional shock._


----------



## Sackmann (27. November 2018)

Ja, ein Yoke für´s Epic wird kommen.
Es ist allerdings so, dass es bei kleinen Rahmen, wie dem hier gezeigten Women's S (ein Women's M entspricht einem Men's S, usw. ein "durchschnittlicher" Dämpfer nicht passt.
Bei Women's S müsste man dann auf etwas wie den X-Fusion Microlite zurückgreifen. Ab welcher Größe also unproblematisch "normale" Dämpfer verbaut werden können, müssen wir noch testen. Dazu bräuchte ich mal ein Men's S oder Women's M.
Eine Auslegung für einen 210x55 Metric Dämpfer ist vorerst nicht angedacht, denn bei einem Epis liegt der Focus in erster Linie nicht beim Federweg, sonderm beim Gewicht. Darüber hinaus sind viele geeignete Dämpfer nicht in 210x55 erhätlich.






 

 

 
Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATaFIX (27. November 2018)

Super, danke für die Info. Für welches Dämpfermass plant ihr denn?

Die Idee mit dem mehr an Federweg mit einem Dämpfer mit 55mm Hub gegenüber 51mm kam daher, dass viele Epic Fahrer seit dem Release des Epic Evo mit dem Gedanken spielen, vorne auf 120mm zu gehen. Und seit das Camber nicht mehr im Programm ist, ist so ein Trailbike Epic schon einen Gedanken wert.

Gruz mat



Sackmann schrieb:


> Eine Auslegung für einen 210x55 Metric Dämpfer ist vorerst nicht angedacht.


----------



## Sackmann (27. November 2018)

190x50/51


----------



## MATaFIX (27. November 2018)

Ok...
Der 200x51 wär natürlich geil gewesen. Dann hätten die Evo Fahrer auf 200x57 gehen können. Oder zumindest testen...



Sackmann schrieb:


> 190x50/51


----------



## Arcbound (30. November 2018)

Ui, das ist ja mal ne tolle Neuigkeit. Ich hab zum Glück aktuell keine Probleme mit dem Brain, aber im Fall der Fälle ist das ne schöne Alternative.


----------



## Sackmann (24. Februar 2019)

Ich suche noch immer ein Epic in Größe S (Men), um das Proto-Yoke mal kurz zu installieren. Hat da jemand Zugriff auf eines und kann mir da aushelfen? am besten natürlich im Raum München +/- 1 Stunde mit´m Auto.

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## Sackmann (7. Mai 2019)

Nur mal so zum Update:
https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/Specialized-Epic-2018-2019.html

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## GB16 (6. August 2019)

Würde das ganze auch mit einem anderen Dämpfer als dem X-Fusion passen/funktionieren? Z.B. mit dem  Monarch RL 190x51? Ich habe Rahmengröße M, Epic 2018.

Grüße


----------



## Sackmann (9. August 2019)

Ob andere Dämpfer passen, muss jeder individuell für seinen Rahmen prüfen. Es gibt einfach zu viele verschiedene Dämpfer/Rahmengrößen-Kombinationen. Bei Größen unter L wird es aber ohnehin schwierig. Nicht ohne Grund haben wir extra diesen Dämpfer von X-Fusion produzieren lassen, den es so nicht einfach so zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## indian66 (30. August 2019)

gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit dem x-fusion?
habe ein epic evo  2019 in XL, da passt doch sicher auch was anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian66 (11. September 2019)

@Sackmann, gibt es keinerlei praktische Erfahrungserte mit dem X-Fusion?


----------



## Sackmann (25. September 2019)

Ich fahre persönlich kein Epic, von daher kann ich dazu leider nichts sagen.
Tut mir Leid.


----------



## indian66 (25. September 2019)

und es gibt auch keinerlei Rückmeldungen von Käufern des Yokes/Dämpfers?


----------



## Sackmann (25. September 2019)

Ich kann mich an eine E-Mail eines Kunden erinnern, der mir einen netten Text Bild seine Bikes mit einem großen "Danke" geschickt hat. 
Mehr Rückmeldung gibt es bisher nicht.


----------



## indian66 (25. September 2019)

Okee, das ist wenig...
trotzdem Danke!
Ich vermute mal die verkauften Stückzahlen halten sich im Rahmen...?


----------



## indian66 (20. Januar 2020)

Gibt es hier irgendetwas neues zu berichten?
Möchte eigentlich gerne die Kombination Yoke / X-Fusion Microlite ausprobieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (20. Januar 2020)

Ich habe noch nichts von irgendwelchen Problemen gehört.


----------



## indian66 (31. Januar 2020)

Ich vermute mal für die x-fusion Variante benötige ich keine Buchsen zum Einbau,
wie sähe das denn bei einem anderen Dämpfer aus, zB dem Monarch 190x51, welche Buchsen bräuchte ich dafür?
Weiß das Jemand?


----------



## Sackmann (31. Januar 2020)

Für die Yoke-Seite brauchst du keine, die sind dabei. Für vorne kannst du in der Regel die originalen Buchsen verwenden, ansonsten brauchst du halt die für deinen Dämpfer passenden mit der gleichen Einbaubreite, wie die originalen.


----------



## indian66 (1. Februar 2020)

Supi, Danke!


----------



## indian66 (10. März 2020)

Hier ein kurzer Erfahrungbericht zum Yoke mit Fox Dämpfer:





						Specialized Sammelthread - Teil 2
					

Vielen Dank! :daumen: Dann bestell ich die mal




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## David-BC (14. September 2020)

Hallo
Gibt es vielleicht schon Erfahrungen mit der Bike Yoke inkl XFusion Dämpfer?
LG


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. September 2020)

David-BC schrieb:


> Hallo
> Gibt es vielleicht schon Erfahrungen mit der Bike Yoke inkl XFusion Dämpfer?
> LG


Würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## David-BC (23. November 2021)

Mittlerweile fahre ich schon die ganze Saison ohne Brain. Stattdessen ist eine BikeYoke Wippe mit einem RockShox Monarch RT3 DebonAir verbaut und diese Variante funktioniert super. In Kombination mit der neuen RockShox SID Ultimate 120mm ein super Fahrwerk.


----------

